#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [消息] 成功高中管樂校友團創團音樂會~Overture

## 豆腐狼

如題~

小弟本人也有上台演出

演出時間地點是 8/13 1930 台北新舞台

希望在台北有時間有興趣的朋友可以來聽聽

謝謝大家~

以下是宣傳海報網址

http://ckcb.twbbs.org

----------


## 漣漪月影

成功高中是指開南商工旁的成功高中嗎~
我是成功高工旁的開南商工學生~
音樂會啊~
呵呵~

----------


## 旅行門徒Y.A.D

不才是成功高中的高三生冏"

學長的當然要去捧場一下  :Wink:

----------


## Wolfang

印象中豆腐狼是專司打擊樂器的喔~
要是真的是這樣，音樂會時請大家多注意舞臺左後方唷XD

----------

